# The job you requested could not be found.



## delicja

Please help with translating this. I cant come up with any good word for "requested". Thanks!


----------



## Rusak963

I think 'szukana' would work well, although I'm not sure because the context is not clear. Where is it from? Where is it used?


----------



## delicja

it is for a job search site. so "szukana praca nie zostala znaleziona"?


----------



## Rusak963

delicja said:


> it is for a job search site. so "szukana praca nie zostala znaleziona"?


That doesn't sound good. Maybe: 
1. Oferta pracy, której szukasz nie została odnaleziona.
2. Praca, której szukasz nie została odnaleziona. 

Version 1, I think suits better.


----------



## delicja

I like 1 too. Thanks


----------



## Thomas1

Rusak963 said:


> That doesn't sound good. Maybe:
> 1. Oferta pracy, której szukasz*,* nie została odnaleziona.
> 2. Praca, której szukasz*,* nie została odnaleziona.
> 
> Version 1, I think suits better.


I like the first version better too.


----------



## dn88

How about "szukana oferta pracy nie została znaleziona"? I would try to avoid commas if possible.


----------



## majlo

What's wrong with the commas?


----------



## dn88

Nothing is wrong with them. But if the phrase is going to be used in some kind of search engine, I would expect it to be as simple as possible.


----------



## delicja

yes it will. So better no comas then?


----------



## Thomas1

The commas are required by the rules of Polish punctuation, without them the sentences given by Rusak963 are incorrect.


----------

